# Custom plow mount/skid plate



## Trdamsel (Aug 30, 2019)

Im new here... maybe this isn't the right spot for this, sorry if it is. New to truck plowing, always used an ATV. Working on putting an older meyer plow on my woods truck ('05 f150) and i reallly Need to keep clearance as high as possible with the plow off. I'd like to go ahead and fab up a skid plate/crawler bumper that incorporates plow mounting ears and the pump support. Something like a big boy version of this...https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...A27CJQqpi9AAUpLxb1F0EBsoNox50FToaAiFmEALw_wcB.

Anyone done anything similar? Disadvantages of tucking the plow under the truck as much as possible?

Bonus points for roasting the noob for using a 1/2 ton to plow...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Trdamsel said:


> Need to keep clearance as high as possible with the plow off.


Most plows need to have 12-16?? Of ground clearance to the center of mounting.
The plows' A frame needs to be as level as possible.
If you need height, might have to do custom custom fab.....or look into different options.


----------



## Trdamsel (Aug 30, 2019)

Yes. It will be alot of custom fab. Maybe rmovable plow mount that pins into a custom skid plate err something.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

If I am understanding you right, you want to move the plow mount further under the truck. You can't though. The mounts are invariably engineered to put the tower within a few inches of the bumper/grill/etc. Moving it back any further would result in either the plow not going on at all, or it would crash into the truck.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Trdamsel said:


> Yes. It will be alot of custom fab. Maybe rmovable plow mount that pins into a custom skid plate err something.


If its gunna be that much work/time, its gunna be better and cheaper in the long run to just get a dedicated plow truck....imo


----------



## Trdamsel (Aug 30, 2019)

dieselss said:


> If its gunna be that much work/time, its gunna be better and cheaper in the long run to just get a dedicated plow truck....imo


This is the dedicated plow truck haha. Just also gotta be the woods truck.


----------



## Trdamsel (Aug 30, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> If I am understanding you right, you want to move the plow mount further under the truck. You can't though. The mounts are invariably engineered to put the tower within a few inches of the bumper/grill/etc. Moving it back any further would result in either the plow not going on at all, or it would crash into the truck.


I was only going to move the a frame attachment closer to the axle, leave the plow out near the bumper or where the bumper used to be. So lift may be limited by the new angle even then , eh?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Trdamsel said:


> I was only going to move the a frame attachment closer to the axle, leave the plow out near the bumper or where the bumper used to be. So lift may be limited by the new angle even then , eh?


Huh?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

If you only need the clearance in the summer months, maybe just remove the entire plow frame at the end of each winter


----------



## Trdamsel (Aug 30, 2019)

K, actually nvm. You guys want a custom high clearance plow frame build thread on this forum? Or just have a moderator obliterate my account rn.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Trdamsel said:


> K, actually nvm. You guys want a custom high clearance plow frame build thread on this forum? Or just have a moderator obliterate my account rn.


Sounds like you want your cake and eat it to.

Well sometimes you cant have that in a dual purpose truck.
You want high ground clearance.....
You wanna move back mounting points..

Well plow manufacturers design these mouths to work with dot and ntsa standards. Not many pple need to fab up different points of attachment, so not many answers here.


----------



## Trdamsel (Aug 30, 2019)

"Hey op, wouldnt it be easier to buy a new f250 and a boss plow? Then you can keep your cool off road woods truck in the woods" 

"Hey op, its really fun and an excellent use of time and energy to take the entire plow hoop and pump off when u wanna go in the woods " 

"But why tho"


I suppose op should have specified more clearly, hes doing a custom skid plate mount and wants to know if its been done before. And if changing distance between the front axle and the ENTIRE PLOW ASSEMLY will affect anything with plow performance, as hes already made the clearance and obviously makes the truck more compact and takes leverage off the front end


----------



## Trdamsel (Aug 30, 2019)

dieselss said:


> Sounds like you want your cake and eat it to.
> 
> Well sometimes you cant have that in a dual purpose truck.
> You want high ground clearance.....
> ...


I asked if anyone wants that build thread here, so that MAYBE someone else could work off ops design when they have similar needs. This is an offroad truck, that doesnt need to meet any standards, other than it has to work, well. And if not, im not wasting my time uploading pics and doing write ups.


----------



## Trdamsel (Aug 30, 2019)

dieselss said:


> Sounds like you want your cake and eat it to.
> 
> Well sometimes you cant have that in a dual purpose truck.
> You want high ground clearance.....
> ...


And hells yes i want my cake and eat it too. I'll bake two.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Trdamsel said:


> I asked if anyone wants that build thread here, so that MAYBE someone else could work off ops design when they have similar needs. This is an offroad truck, that doesnt need to meet any standards, other than it has to work, well. And if not, im not wasting my time uploading pics and doing write ups.


I don't see that anywhere in your posts. I thought you were asking for help/ideas in doing it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

seville009 said:


> I don't see that anywhere in your posts. I thought you were asking for help/ideas in doing it.


Glad it wasn't just me


----------



## Trdamsel (Aug 30, 2019)

seville009 said:


> I don't see that anywhere in your posts. I thought you were asking for help/ideas in doing it.


Scroll up, maybe 5 posts up.



cwren2472 said:


> Glad it wasn't just me


6? for you.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Trdamsel said:


> And hells yes i want my cake and eat it too. I'll bake two.


Ok bake 2.....then theres no fitment issues


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Trdamsel said:


> "Hey op, wouldnt it be easier to buy a new f250 and a boss plow? Then you can keep your cool off road woods truck in the woods"
> 
> "Hey op, its really fun and an excellent use of time and energy to take the entire plow hoop and pump off when u wanna go in the woods "
> 
> ...


I'm all for watching a guy build his own.

What will the plow side look like? 
Your going to have to have the plowframe 
At the same orientation as a stock configuration

I home built a couple Custom plow frames you'll learn a lot your first couple times.


----------



## Trdamsel (Aug 30, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> I'm all for watching a guy build his own.
> 
> What will the plow side look like?
> Your going to have to have the plowframe
> ...


Thank you sir, i am hoping to be able to keep the same orientation , the plow side will use the standard meyers a frame, blade, trip setup. Im adding wings to a 6' to make a 7'6" overall.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Trdamsel said:


> Thank you sir, i am hoping to be able to keep the same orientation , the plow side will use the standard meyers a frame, blade, trip setup. Im adding wings to a 6' to make a 7'6" overall.


No problem 
I guess a lot of guys forgot about this guy named Scott up in Alaska that custom fab all of his stuff for his truck and then we had another guy that had a custom fab plow set up for a 4wheel drive car and a couple of others who have made them.

Post pics of your build it will be interesting to see how it works this winter.

I built two plow frames that I put under of 46 power wagon they lasted about a week and they both crumpled terribly underneath the weight of the truck.
Lol
Live and learn


----------



## Trdamsel (Aug 30, 2019)

Thats kinda how my first attempt at beefing up my atv plow went, the 2nd attempt i was able to learn from my mistakes. I do have a truck side to model after, as far as where things need to be in relation to one another and how heavy it needs to be built, i may even use some of that in my build.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Trdamsel said:


> Thats kinda how my first attempt at beefing up my atv plow went, the 2nd attempt i was able to learn from my mistakes. I do have a truck side to model after, as far as where things need to be in relation to one another and how heavy it needs to be built, i may even use some of that in my build.


Build it stonger than you think you need to make it


----------



## Trdamsel (Aug 30, 2019)

Well, since it was just too easy to use the majority of the subframe i had... and i was able to achieve factory clearance and perfect attack angle with said, I strayed from my original idea. Full decription on putting an old meyer plow on an 04-08 f150 can be found here https://www.f150forum.com/f82/plow-frame-build-455022/#post6318377 but this is what i came up with


----------



## Trdamsel (Aug 30, 2019)

As much as i wanted to build a crawler bumper and incorporate plow mounts, i just couldn't justify the cost and extra time that would incur, especially since this meets my basic needs. Will the frame be in the way at some point just because it moves the low point out front? Maybe. But, generally my hangups aren't uneven terrain, they are rocks and stumps so i may as well discover them with the plow mount.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

We have a 2wd Chevy dump truck with an ultra mount that hits the street everytime it leaves the shop. Other than the paint rubbed off and it ground slightly down there's no visible damage.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So you wanted to move the mounting point back and up...
Looks like all you did was move the mounting back and now you have 2 points that hang low.... guess I'm not getting the whole point of the woods/snowplow truck with HIGH ground clearance.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Kinda looks like it was welded with a little 110 welder....might wanna double ck them.


----------



## Trdamsel (Aug 30, 2019)

Indeed it was, that particular weld will never see load , the pieces that will are boxed and thats why ive added material, i know the mig didnt penetrate the entire thickness of the material.








That piece is welded the same on the inside as well , creaing a good solid attachment


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Waiting...


----------



## Trdamsel (Aug 30, 2019)

dieselss said:


> So you wanted to move the mounting point back and up...
> Looks like all you did was move the mounting back and now you have 2 points that hang low.... guess I'm not getting the whole point of the woods/snowplow truck with HIGH ground clearance.


The plow frame hangs down from the frame, yes. No lower than the lowest portion of the factory truck frame. No, its not what i set out to do but when practicality met bare necessity... Thumbs Up

sorry to disappoint?


----------



## Trdamsel (Aug 30, 2019)

TJS said:


> Waiting...


For?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Just waiting. Seems like I have deja-vu. Like I have seen projects like this before on here. I still don't know what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

TJS said:


> I still don't know what you are trying to accomplish.


Agreed......


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Looks like The project took on a life of its own, 
Crap happens 
how difficult is it to remove The plow frame 

I had a plow frame on what was my mudding truck it always had sod, dirt and crap stuck in it because it change the angle of attack. 

And at times was like an anchor you coming to A swap and not so much.


----------



## Trdamsel (Aug 30, 2019)

As i said before, the project was basically abandoned once the measuring tape came out. Been in the woods a little and there's no problems so far. Like i said, sorry to disappoint but my "cool lookin truck snow plow bomper skid plate" idea was pretty much out when for literally no more investment i could meet my actual real world needs. This is just an example of how we think we know what we need sometimes and its super overkill.


----------



## Trdamsel (Aug 30, 2019)

Update for those playing along at home. Added bigger tires and finally got snow. Worked like a charm. Thanks all.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Trdamsel said:


> I was only going to move the a frame attachment closer to the axle, leave the plow out near the bumper or where the bumper used to be. So lift may be limited by the new angle even then , eh?


So you want to stretch the A frame arms, so that the plow stays where it should , but you can move the mounts farther back?
I've seen A arms lengthened to bring the plow farther forward. It was a mid 80's f-150 that one of the service stations used to plow there lot. Gary said, " I'm getting older, I don't see as well as I used to, need the plow a little farther out there."


----------



## Trdamsel (Aug 30, 2019)

Figured I'd ask here rather than make a new thread, being the cob assed nature of my plow. 


My knock off pro wings are great, ecept the rubber that came on them has ripped off both sides. As a field expedited repair i cut some old car tire up and it "works" but not prefect. Any suggestions on improved material for plow wings?


----------



## Trdamsel (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Trdamsel (Aug 30, 2019)

Update. Going into another season on the old pos. I even put the truck on the road, sold my car... the insurance premium alone on a newer car can buy a lot of truck parts! Rebuilt the e47 last year, so I should really only need to hook it up... oh and buy a new attachment on that I'm pretty sure got launched into orbit by a lawn mower...


----------

